# Dostinex (Cabergoline 0.5mg/Cabaser)



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, I have been taking for about a week cabaser and I dont know if it is me or what but.

I am constipated pretty bad.

Has anyone else had this problem with cabaser?

Its a good lockup and now Im starting to get worried. I know the half life is about 4 days so not too much to worry about but I dont like that.

Has anyone else experianced this? :boohoo:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, it is one of the sides unfortunately.

Deano has also had this.

Interestingly, it is also known to cause diarrhea.

You tried laxatives?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, I tried lactulose yesterday and got a small movement (small). That just kindof gave me alot of gas and even more bloating.

I have not really had a good movement since Tuesday.

I mean im rock solid locked up.

Wednesday was the last time I took the half a pill.

I did deadlifts today for a personal best and it kindof sucked feeling full and doing deads. I went for it as I felt strong today and just kept the form good.

This really sucks. I am always regular and cant remember the last time I was constipated. It must have been over 20 years ago.

Didnt really click till today when I still couldnt go.

Why is deano taking cabaser?

I dont even think he cycles.... 

I myself was trying it to see the effects of the supposed chronic ejaculatory benefits


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Deano got gyno from M1T (I believe it was M1T). He doesn't cycle roids yet. He tried nolva which did nothing, so then B6 which helped a bit for a while, then stopped working. So I got him to get the cabaser and it seems to be doing the trick.

I think he enjoyed having breasts though 

I'm not going to bother with cabaser this cycle since I'm doing just fine with nolva/B6 throughout the cycle (unless I start to get itchy that is), although I have it on-hand. However, I intend on using it in about a month for the next part of the cycle, so I'll let you know if it blocks me up. The amount of protein I eat, I'm always on the can, so I'd be surprised it if affects me, but I'll let you know either way.


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

i'm on m1t at the minute doing 600mg of b6 and 20mg nolva, gyno scares the hell out of me!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:


> i'm on m1t at the minute doing 600mg of b6 and 20mg nolva, gyno scares the hell out of me!


Get yourself some cabaser then just incase!

If you can't afford it, don't worry - it's not like you'll be needing to spend money on toilet paper while you're on it, so you'll be saving money


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

I can get bromo quickly if i need it, is dostinex much better?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:


> I can get bromo quickly if i need it, is dostinex much better?


Both do the same thing... but dostinex has less sides.


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

I heard that by takin nolva 20mg per day it would inhibit the effects of progesterone/prolactin by blocking the receptor sites. any truth in that?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:


> I heard that by takin nolva 20mg per day it would inhibit the effects of progesterone/prolactin by blocking the receptor sites. any truth in that?


Possibly. Nolva WON'T reverse the effects of prog/prolactin induced gyno though. Hacks (I think) has some pretty good detailed info on this.

But taking nolva throughout should in theory stop prog/prolactin induced gyno. However, we know from practice that people get gyno from tren only cycles despite running nolva throughout.

So no, I wouldn't risk NOT having cabaser on-hand if I was taking something that could cause prog/prolactin gyno.

Nolva and B6 throughout... you're doing the right thing there for sure. But if I were you, I'd have something (either bromo or better dostinex) to reverse the effects of prog/prolactin gyno JUST INCASE.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ive read that clomid or nolva using progesterone gear makes matters worse.

Progesterone and prolactin can play havock for gyno. Can but not all. Nolva in theory wont do anything for that. Again, I have heard of guys getting gyno from M1T and nolva not doing anything.

Sorry deano, didnt know about the gyno.

Especially when there is some clear liquid comming from the nipples then this is a prolcatin problem.

Prolactin is the hormone that makes pregnant women lactate.

That is when they give milk.................... 

We dont want any of these big strong body builder types lactating now do we?


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

just found this



> Anti-Progesterone?
> 
> *Tamoxifen citrate (Nolvadex) is a weak, yet "somewhat" effective progesterone receptor-site antagonist. This means that, though it is actually a weak estrogen, it can also affect progesterone receptors thus having the ability to act as a weak progesterone receptor-site blocker. Some have realized a return to normal sexual function by adding as little as 10mg 2 times daily to protocols employing the administration of higher dosages of nandrolone.


so hopefully the nolva should reduce the risk but i will get some bromo asap, i can't afford dostinex


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, the cabaser is way cheaper.

Way cheaper, like $5.00 a week.

Man, i am locked up so freaking hard, I cant wait to take a dump and loose massive weight. Im tired of walking around with a couple of kelo's in me.

I will look for that article on the clomid and progesterone.

Give me a minute.....

I cant get over the conflicting articles on things. But if it works then it works, if it does not then it does not.


----------



## Bazzamax (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Scott,

Are you taking the cabaser along with gear? what dose of cabaser and how often are you taking it mate?

Cheers,

Bazza.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

big said:


> Deano got gyno from M1T (I believe it was M1T). He doesn't cycle roids yet. He tried nolva which did nothing, so then B6 which helped a bit for a while, then stopped working. So I got him to get the cabaser and it seems to be doing the trick.
> 
> I think he enjoyed having breasts though
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, yah they do use it for labido.

I have the .5mg and bust that in half. So this is taken twice a week. I am doing a short cycle of D-bol and was just kindof playing with the cabaser to see if the sex drive thing is true.

It kindof did increase the sex drive some but the constipation is pathetic. Ive taken a bunch of laxitives and it is only doing very little.

I think I might go get a colonic today and flush it all out.

Half life on the cabaser is like 4 days and I took it 4 days ago.

*Im not touching that stuff again unless I get some really bad diarrehea* 

They should market that stuff for diarrehea instead, who wants any sex when you feel so bloated you dont want to do anything but poop.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I have the .5mg and bust that in half.


Scott check the bottle man, If u've got the same ones as me, and I think you have, they are 1mg tabs...

Anyone notice a sex drive increase on these, only taken half a tab so far but dont notice nothing at all :-(


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I did notice a little bit of increase.

But the dose is .25-1.0mg

So if you are taking it for a anti-progesterone, anti-prolactin then you can probably get away with less.

This would probably be a must for me for a Deca cycle but if it locks me up like that then forget that and the Deca


----------



## Bazzamax (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Guys,

The Cabaser available to me is in 1 mgs,2 mgs and 4 mgs tablets.

Cheers,

Bazza.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bazzamax said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The Cabaser available to me is in 1 mgs,2 mgs and 4 mgs tablets.
> 
> ...


If .5mg locked me up solid for days then what do you think 4mgs would do? :gun:

Oh, I cant see this :axe:


----------



## Malakor (Feb 28, 2005)

No doubt you've already read this bit, but again to re-iterate on the problem, here is a quick cut and paste job:

What side-effects may be expected?

Dopamine-like medicines are well tolerated by most patients. They should be taken with meals to avoid the nausea and tummy upset which sometimes occur if the tablets are taken on an empty stomach. Your doctor will give you instructions on how to build up the dose slowly, again to minimse side-effects, particularly dizziness. If you are on a once-daily medication it's a good idea to take it with a snack just before you go to bed; this again helps any tendency to dizziness. Occasionally these medications may cause constipation, but this can usually be cured by increasing your dietary fibre. Other less common side-effects are nasal stuffiness and Raynaud's phenomenon (you may notice 'white fingers' in cold weather - the circulation returns to normal as your hands warm up).

I guess you're one of those that gets blocked up. Perhaps building up the dose next time would be better, and eating a lot more fibre - something that easily gets overlooked when constantly on the quest for a higher protein intake. BTW, I never have have any libido probs with dbol - am on a short course now and get excited over the cracks in the pavement!

Original link: http://www.pituitary.org.uk/newsletter/prolactinoma/5-medmatters.htm


----------

